# New electronics on a 34 venture



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Just finished mounting the new 12" NavNet 3D and Garmin 5212. 

The old dash layout was 3 small sections and did not have room to hold a larger unit. Made 2 larger starboard sections so everything would fit


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice ,very nice ! What material did you use as the backing ?, I like the dark look !


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

looks good man nice work


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks guys, as for the backing I used 1/2 starboard for the face plate. Layed it over the factory dash, and just cut out what I needed to


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

What did you do with the old electronics? I have a buddy looking for some :thumbup:


----------

